# Nunhead cemetery



## skullcandy (Oct 20, 2012)

This is my 1st explore so please be kind.

Taken from the friends of Nunhead cemetery page:-

Perhaps the least known, but most attractive, of the great Victorian Cemeteries of London. Consecrated in 1840, it is one of the seven great Victorian cemeteries established in a ring around the outskirts of London. It contains examples of the magnificent monuments erected in memory of the most eminent citizens of the day, which contrast sharply with the small, simple headstones marking common, or public, burials. It's formal avenue of towering limes and the Gothic gloom of the original Victorian planting gives way to paths which recall the country lanes of a bygone era.

Front view of the chapel






plant on the rear corner wall





Chapel window





Chapel spire





Chapel abbey/font





Holding hands forever





Shrubbery





Script





Lost but not forgotten





Overhang





Cherished forever





Take a seat





the 1st ever concrete headstone





Thanks for looking guys!!


----------



## BahrainPete (Oct 21, 2012)

Really nice, I like that a lot. Thanks for posting.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 21, 2012)

Not a bad first report


----------



## abel101 (Oct 21, 2012)

nice shots, good first report


----------



## night crawler (Oct 21, 2012)

I love cemetery's and that one has just gone on my to do list. Great first report.


----------



## shane.c (Oct 21, 2012)

Good shots.......


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 21, 2012)

like this and very much my kind of place.

thanks for posting it up


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 21, 2012)

I liked that,great photos.


----------



## maxmix (Oct 21, 2012)

Love all the Victorian Cemeteries, great report


----------



## skullcandy (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks guys, its a very quiet and serene place to visit, i love really old cemeteries and my next report will be up in the next few days!


----------



## scribble (Oct 22, 2012)

That's a beautiful place. Well done. Were there any interesting inscriptions?


----------



## skullcandy (Oct 23, 2012)

scribble, theres lot's of interesting inscriptions most in old English but some were in old Latin and i havent had a chance to sit and translate them yet.


----------



## explorer101 (Nov 25, 2012)

nice place, great first report

L x


----------



## Judderman62 (Nov 25, 2012)

Liking this lots


----------



## Wendy Lou (Jan 30, 2013)

Beautiful place and pictures!


----------



## pumice (Apr 9, 2013)

Lovely place that is, I always intend to go down here, but never make it! Seems you may prompted me, thanks a lot.


----------

